

Appsurd: In Silicon Valley, It's Hard to Make a Joke - ahsanhilal
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303505504577404284117534706-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwNjEwNDYyWj.html

======
ahsanhilal
It seems like WSJ is bent on villifying Silicon Valley. It would be great if
for once they actually focused on companies that make great products in
Silicon Valley and that are used by people all over. Of course, that would not
drive pageviews.

